# Who to complain to about treatment in hospital



## SandraD (28 May 2014)

I need to highlight an issue about the treatment of an elderly patient in a hospital and the effect that it has had on other patients in the ward. Does anyone know who I could direct the complaint to as speaking to the staff in the hospital is a waste of time?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 May 2014)

The hospital first but then maybe HIQA?


----------



## Slim (28 May 2014)

*Complaints in Hospitals*

You need to use the HSE's complaints & feedback mechanism, regardless of what your experience with individual staff is. See here:
http://www.hse.ie/eng/services/yourhealthservice/feedback/

If you have no satisfaction with the hospital, you can appeal fopr review to Naas and thence to the Ombudsman. HIQA do not get involved in individual complaints. Slim


----------



## SandraD (28 May 2014)

Thank you


----------



## TippGal (10 Jul 2014)

The Ombudsman is another contact for complaints regarding hospitals


----------

